
Ultrasonic Signals Transmit Data Through Meat at HD Video Quality - rrauenza
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/biomedical/devices/ultrasonic-signals-transmit-data-through-meat-at-hd-video-quality
======
MrTonyD
Kind of off-topic -- but I still remember laughing when I read about how the
oil industry was using "IP over mud" between the drill tip and a receiver.
Apparently, the temperatures won't allow typical electronics to survive in the
environments where a drill tip operates. So they used the drill tip itself to
vibrate the mud around the drill. I don't know if they still use anything like
that.

